
Falkirk Wheel - andrewla
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falkirk_Wheel
======
herogreen
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tBH9SE-
Kw8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tBH9SE-Kw8) tells us that the Archimedes
principle (objects move an amount of water that correspond to their weight) is
useful to equilibrate the two arms of the wheel in order to have correct
balance.

edit: and that the amount of energy to do one rotation is just 1.5kWh
(@22.5kW) ... incredible!

------
rootbear
I saw the Falkirk Wheel last year and it's amazing. The design deliberately
calls back to 19th century British engineering works like those of Brunel,
Watt, and others. Well worth a visit if you are in Scotland.

